# 2 "New" free snakes



## Ghostie (Aug 9, 2010)

My sister gave me her two snakes a few days ago. A Ball Python and a Red Tail Boa.

I cleaned out their cages with some new bedding. The totes they are in go into a snake breeding heater that they seem to like. Here's a couple pics. Not bad for some free snakes! I fed them and watered them already but they still look hungry. lol

Here's the redtail







And the Ball


----------



## LauraMG (Aug 9, 2010)

Oh my gosh, they're BEAUTIFUL!



I am so jealous! My next big pet investment is going to be a snake, and definitely some variety of python. Do you know how old they are? They're pretty good size.


----------



## Ghostie (Aug 9, 2010)

Not sure on age.

They eat a large mouse no problem. The LPS (local pet shop) said they might be ready for small rats now.

They're pretty big. I haven't handled snakes in years. I try to handle them every other day to get them acquainted. I don't think my sister handled them very much for some reason. They are very nice once you pic them up. I usually just put a towel over their head for one second before I pick them up so they know I am a bigger being than a mouse food. lol


----------



## LauraMG (Aug 9, 2010)

They look like they could take a small rat. You'll have to let me know when you get a chance to take a tape measure to them. I'd say you got a pretty darn good deal getting them for free!


----------



## Ghostie (Aug 10, 2010)

Some pics of the boa eating and the python doing his thing. Being a ball!

Don't mind the bony fingers.


----------



## Ghostie (Aug 10, 2010)

finish the sequence


----------



## Ghostie (Aug 10, 2010)

Before large mouse






During large mouse (nom nom nom)






After large mouse


----------



## LauraMG (Aug 10, 2010)

You just made my day! AWESOME!


----------



## jere000 (Aug 10, 2010)

Both those snakes could probably take a medium rat and the ball python its hard to tell their age at that size but the red tail is no older than 2.What are your temps and humidity in their cages, the ball pythons humidity looks a bit high it should be around 50% and the red tails humidity should be about 60-65%


----------



## Ghostie (Aug 10, 2010)

Yup rats on the dinner plate next time.

Not sure on humidity. I was given a breeder as a cage.

Will be getting them new cages soon and will fix their habitats.

I'm not sure how much I like this breeder droor system.

It does have a thermostat and heater on it though which will hold them for now until I can get some nice big tanks for them.

If I land my job interview tomorrow they can have whatever they want. hehe. I was just given these two about 7 days ago exactly and have been short on cash to get them situated.


----------

